# New Riggng Ideas



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I thought I would get some opinions on gear on a budget>>

I am lookng to get back into small puddle hunting for ducks again and will be iving the old flameau set-up to a ephew to strt on...

looking at:
2 dozen hot buy mallards
1 dozen canvas backs
1 dozen magum GHG Mallards
1 dozen flocked Big Foot Floaters
1 moto remote controlled
1 dozen silosock mallards

IS this over kill.... I am an average duck/goose caller...

Opinsions are welcome


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

way over kill for small puddle hunting, thats alot to drag into a small mucky swamp. just remember its easy to put them out, but its mucky bottoms in most of those swamps, so its hard to collect all them decoys.

My $.02

12 doz hotbuys
6 ringnecks
6-12 geese
6 pintails
6 wood ducks (depends if they are in your area)
A baby mojo

a decent manageable spread in my opinion
P.S. get all Avery GHG


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

when i hunt the swamp i use 2 dozen mallards max. with ablut 3 to 4 canada floaters, and one mojo, if you are in the right pot hole somtimes that spread can be over kill. its all up to the persons preference.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

3 dozen magnum G&H mallards.
6-10 Big Foot floaters(only use them if the pond is big enough to hold geese, set them alone on the edge of the ducks)
1 dozen of whatever other type of puddle ducks you see most of in your area

Don't get a robo. Get a duck call and a good scouting car.

P.S. Don't get any Avery GHG


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

gunther ur my maN!!!!!!!!

P.S. GET ALL GHG

P.S.S. GET ALL GHG


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

three dozen magnum mallard decoys seems to defeat the point of being light and mobile and not having ghg totaly screws up everything.try to keep your spread under 3 dozen and you should be good.

hey mr diver sniper what do you have against ghg


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Because when I started hunting there was no Avery/GHG, I liked when a lot of little companies ran the market. This whole Avery take over thing bothers me. They are quickly turning into the Wal Mart of the waterfowling industry. I don't like Wal Mart either. Plus, there's so many people running around hootin and hollerin about how great GHG is, I figure there should be at least someone on the other side of the fence. I mean look at the kid who posted above you, it's fun to get those guys riled up sometimes.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

gunther274 said:


> 6-12 geese
> P.S. get all Avery GHG


That would be a huuuge mistake if he is recommending getting the GHG Yacht floaters. I hope he is saying just getting all the GHG ducks and then bigfoot floaters.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

i usually run 8-12 bigfoot floaters and then around 2 doz mallards 6 widgeon, 6 pins and early season some wood ducks cause we got em early....should work good for your situation .....can the spinnner you wont need it

ps youll be happy with g&h decoys they will last a long long time with zero paint flake


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Small pot hole spread. I have hd some of my better shoots over 6-12 lifesize GHG mallareds on a small pond. That being said, scouting and location are more critical. If the ducks wanna be in there, you only need a handful of decoys. If your just hunting a general location and "running traffic" birds, I like to have around 2-3 dozen floaters. In ND, I would run a mix of mallards, gadwall, pintail or widgeon. Mabey a few teal. I have never had a problem mixing in 6-12 lifesize honkers either. We have had a few great shoots on mallards over an all honker spread as well. Spinners are great if thats what you like, they are not needed though.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

GHG is to duckhunting as Kia is to driving


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

I would suggest,... spend a few dollars more and buy G&H decoys.
MADE IN AMERICA!!!!!1


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 20, 2006)

I have more hot buys than i care to count anymore, and tons of the life size series in woodies, pintails, mallards. THESE DECOYS ARE CRAP PERIOD!!!!!!!!!! i have 5 year old G&H that look a hundred times better, i guide for duck hunting and hunt 4-6 times a week.... spend the moeny and buy G&H they hold therie paint better and generally will last longer when it comes to leaks. I have one year old GHG that have almost no paint left, and dont even get me started on the goose decoys ever since the whole A-B feet base BS, then the junk paint jobs i will never buy another GHG decoy, when it comes to geese floaters or filed deke go BIGFOOT!!!!!! every guide i know thats not associated with avery will say the same unless sponsered, the avery guys get new dekes constantly so they never see the problems that us workin folks see after a season or two of hard use, plus most of us cant afford to protect our dekes with slot bags nor do we want to carry our 500 slot bags just to get a spread set. Here is a tip that will get you first timers a few limits without bustin the bank buy A GOOD CALL, and 1-2dz quality dekes, and most important SCOUT, SCOUT, SCOUT!!!!! if your where they want to be you dont even have to know how to call that well... after a few years youll still have good quality deeks and not a bunch of flaking-leakers. my two sense and anyone who say im lying can come clean my shed out with all the dusty bags of CRAP!!!! GHG!!!! oh yah and after looking at the above picture of the avery goose floaters.... the folks down at avery need to look at a REAL goose i have never seen a striped goose like their decoys i just recently purchased 8 dz bigfoot floaters at cabelas in KC, the avery guys was there and i sat his decoy and bigfoots side by side.... anyone who has not done this or seen it done, make it a point to do so.... they avery guy was pretty mad because i had quite a crowd gathers by that time becasue he wanted me to leave with avery.... he even offered me a ton of free gear, floating blind bag, call, and some other useless avery junk.... so i waited for him to turn around took his free junk and my bigfoots and left.... the avery free stuff went to a starting out duckhunter i know... made his day


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:withstupid:

ksgoosekillr, I like your brutal honesty.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow that just filled me with glee. Somewhere there is a little wingedshooter crying though.

Those floaters are the biggest joke on Avery's part. What were they thinking.

Avery
:withstupid:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> Somewhere there is a little wingedshooter crying though.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Either that or getting ready for a fight.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

No comment


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Ah wingedshooter you make Nodak more fun.


----------

